# Hows this for a night out?



## Riaz (10/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Riaz said:


>




That looks just so wrong!


----------



## BansheeZA (10/9/14)

Omf that dog wil meet the business end of a 9mm

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## rvdwesth (10/9/14)

Imagine a burglar run into the house and that runs toward him barking!
I see no need for a gun then -> just scared I might laugh myself to death while the burglar gets a heart attack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Imagine a burglar run into the house and that runs toward him barking!
> I see no need for a gun then -> just scared I might laugh myself to death while the burglar gets a heart attack


You will have to clean the area as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

